# symptoms help please



## 14371 (May 19, 2005)

I take 60 mg of previcid a day.I still have lump in throat, belching, bloating.I don't want to go back to Dr. but looks like I'm gonna have to.Does anyone else take such a large dose and still have symptoms??I got my symptoms to dissapear for a while by hardley eating. I mean very low calorie and fat diet. It took about a week for them to dissapear. Then Thanksgiving came around and I ate and drank foolishly, and it's worse than ever.Please respond, I was just diagnosed in Oct.I really don;t want to do the scope thing--UGH!Thanks people!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

The scope thingy was the easiest diagnostic test and much better than a barium swallow for the esophagus and stomach. Now my reflux is under control, occasional it acts up after stuffing myself with the wrong foods. Then it can take several weeks to get back to normal.Hope you feel better soon.


----------

